# Whirlpool Ice Dispenser



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> About three weeks ago a metal pin about 3" came out where the dispenser paddle is located along with a spring clip.


Something broke.



> It seems like it may be fairly easy to fix but I am not sure where or how to dismantle to get at the dispenser paddle


Can't be that easy then! 

These may help...

PICTURE DELETED to make reading this thread easier.

http://www.applianceaid.com/ken_whirl_disp.html
http://www.applianceaid.com/ken_whirl_disp2.html

jeff.


----------



## tommyb64 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ice Dispenser*

This will be very helpful!

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Your welcome! 

jeff.


----------



## tommyb64 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ice Dispenser The Sequal*

Hey Jeff!

Your diagram was very helpful. My icemaker is back in business but now my water dispenser does not work. Have you come across that problem before?

Thanks! :laughing:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> My icemaker is back in business


The icemaker was broken? I thought the piece broke off of the dispensor? 



> but now my water dispenser does not work


Only since your repair?
No water -possible- trouble makers:
- frozen water tank/reservoir
- bad fill valve ( 1/2 is for icemaker and 1/2 is for chilled water )
- no power to the fill valve ( switch, mechanism in the dispensor )

jeff.


----------



## tommyb64 (Apr 19, 2008)

*No Water*

Yes it has only been since the repair. I wonder if I did not get one of the plugs back in tight enough. There is the very thin plug that goes from the dispenser panel to the circuit board and two more that come out of the frig itself. If that is the case I am totally lost, electrical is not my bag. I will check them and see. Would the icemaker still operate if it were one of the other two options.... frozen water resevoir tank or bad fill valve. Where might the fill valve and tank be located?

Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Yes it has only been since the repair


Then definetly check for a loose or "off" wire, misaligned mechanism for the chilled water paddle.



> Would the icemaker still operate if it were one of the other two options


It should yes.
Icemaker makes the cubes, through the door dispensor is a seperate system.



> Where might the fill valve and tank be located?


Fill valve is normally at the back bottom. Water tank/reservoir is behind the crispers in the fresh food section.

jeff.


----------



## tommyb64 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Water Dispenser*

Thanks once again Jeff. I will let you know how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

tommyb64 said:


> I will let you know how it goes. :thumbsup:


Great 

jeff.


----------

